# European championship



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This is a fixture list of the games being shown in the BCA clubhouses



MONDAY
11/6/12

France v England
18.00

Ukraine v Sweden
20.45

TUESDAY
12/6/12

Greece v Czech Republic
18.00

Poland v Russia
20.45

WEDNESDAY
13/6/12

Denmark v Portugal
18.00

Netherlands v Germany
20.45

THURSDAY
14/6/12

Italy v Croatia
18.00

Spain v Ireland
20.45

FRIDAY
15/6/12

Ukraine v France
18.00

Sweden v England
20.45

SATURDAY
16/6/12

Greece v Russia
18.00

Czech Republic v Poland
20.45


----------

